
Why we’ve cancelled our free tier - Mojah
https://dnsspy.io/blog/we-cancelled-free-tier/
======
drnickr
Glad to see openness about this. Been thinking about doing a free tier for one
of my own side projects, but have always feared "what if everyone jumps on
free tier?". Granted, it's a luxury problem, but in a startup fase it seems
like an unnecessary risk to take.

